
Show HN: 0-fee decentralized asset issuance and exchange - spolu
https://settle.network/posts/intro/?attempt=3
======
spolu
A friend of mine shared this this morning right before I released the blog
post (translated from French):

> It reminds me of the US before the introduction of the FED in 1913, each
> bank "issued" its own currency. Money was exchanged with a discount, as an
> example a bank in Chicago could accept money from JP Morgan in New York at a
> 50% discount. There were a lot of financial crisis, mostly because money was
> not elastic enough and the interest rates would skyrocket when everyone was
> asking money, which ruined mostly farmers. It does not apply direclty to
> Settle (anyone can issue IOUs) but it's probably worth looking into this"

Found it quite interesting, and worth sharing it here as well.

------
nerdponx
Reviewing this project might be a fun assignment for an undergrad economics
class.

